# Tenon on table saw



## CaioMekacheski (Nov 17, 2015)

"I made this video 4 years ago, showing how to make tenon on a table saw using a simple jig.":


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice tool for cutting tenons! Makes quick work of cutting a lot of tenons.

I am concerned about the scrap pieces hitting the blade and then you. 
Put your shoo vacuum on blow and blow those pieces away from the blade.


----------



## TinWhiskers (Oct 17, 2015)

Am I the only one who doesn't like cutting a board vertically?


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

You really should be using these: 
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

After seeing the version Steve Latta used in a video, I like it so much I built one.
He doesn't use a clamp but I think it quite useful. 
The runner keeps it from tipping. Use a glue line rip blade


----------

